# Night time



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

Our pup is determined not to be left alone downstairs in his crate at night and cries the whole night. THE WHOLE NIGHT!!!! (Actually I tell a lie-he slept for 2 hours from 4-6 this morning). I know I have to just ride it out, but he's so tired during the day I feel he's missing out on the fun things. I know many of you have been through similar experiences, but can someone reassure me that it DOES pass and he won't be scarred for life?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It will pass however you could try putting the crate in your room for a few nights until he is starting to sleep through and then move the crate downstairs. I know that has worked for others on the forum and I am sure you will get plenty of advice from other members who have been through this.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor you, I can't bear the crying I can't tolerate it for 5 minutes! I put both mine in our bedroom at night when they were small. We didn't need to for long, some of them just need the company when they are little. Mine slept soundly in our room and settled quickly knowing we were close by. Now they prefer to sleep downstairs .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You could try putting a worn T-shirt of yours in the crate with him, so he has your smell and feels close to you. That has worked for some.

Do you intend to let him sleep downstairs for always? Millie slept downstairs in her crate, yet once she was housetrained at 5 months I got rid of the crate and let her sleep on a blanket she'd adopted from our bedroom. I moved the blanket into the hallway outside our door and thats where she sleeps now.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

YES!!!! I went through the exact same think... I thought I would mentally scar my boy for life!! I brought him home at 8 weeks, first night was great (calm before the storm!!) however the next night he was crying in his crate non stop ALL night!! 

This went on for a few days, I was exhausted from listening put and so was he from not sleeping. In the day he just slept and slept. I eventually broke down to my vet and was close to putting him in my room or sleep downstairs... I was told to persevere .... I was not mentally scaring him and wouldn't cause him long term damage.

I purchased a DAP plug in and on the the second night of using it he slept right through. Now I put him to bed at 11:30 and he wakes at 6:30 without a murmur (well he barks when he wakes !!) It overall took about a week. He's such a happy and content dog that he is a sure example that it doesn't harm them mentally or physically .. I know some prefer to have them upstairs however I am in rented property and whilst he is toilet training I want him to be crate trained. I also think its great to have time out from each other. He loves his crate. He does cry when he goes in it in the day but he calms down and sleeps or plays with his kong (I watched like a weirdo from my window,,) 

So.. DAP plug in (lasts all the time instead of 1-2 hours from the spray) 
Radio on right down
Mum and litter smelly teddy
My old t-shirt
I restrict water late at night and he has his tea at 5pm so plenty of time to wee and poo before bed...
And most important.... Cover the crate. I cover the front as well and he just has a slit at the side where the plug in is....this signals to him that it's night time ( I don't cover the crate in the day) 

Hang in there  it works x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mmtf11


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ps ear plugs!! Although I took mine out all the time to see if he was still crying!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wtqr13


----------



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, all.Zoe, it was really helpful to see someone else had been through the same thing and come out the other side.Tonight I am armed...I have a tshirt down my trousers!(it's an old one of my sons, so I obviously can't wear it!!). I have DAP spray (will order plug in from internet as is cheaper that way), I keep playing with Oscar so that he can't sleep and will hopefully be too exhausted to cry tonight. Today he's discovered a love of peanut butter so that's his kong sorted. Fingers crossed for a quieter night!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck ... I had to change my sleeping pattern as going to bed at 10:30 meant a 5:30 wake up :-o !!! However its because he needs a wee so if i do go to bed early i just let him out at 5:30 and go back to bed for an hour (he does cry for a bit but i ignore him) sleep deprivation is hard and along with the worry can give you the puppy blues but you will get there.... Jarvis is so confident and plenty of toilet breaks before bed makes for a peaceful night ;-) x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i4bmg5


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Having talk radio on low all night it what worked for me and yes it's a phase that they do grow out of. Good luck!


----------



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

Update....Did I sleep well? No. Did the dog? Yes!!!!!!!He went to bed at 11 with the tv on quietly, DAP spray applied liberally, tshirt, kongs the lot. A few whimpers and all was quiet. Too quiet. I lay awake waiting. And waiting. Then I worried that he'd passed out with too much DAP spray. Then I worried that he'd choked on a bit of peanut butter. Then I lay there gleefully whispering to my husband 'He's quiet, actually quiet!' Eventually I fell asleep, only to wake up at 5.15 thinking, he'll need a wee, he didn't do a pooh before bed-that'll need cleaning. I resisted the urge to go downstairs and take him outside straightaway, and he woke up at 6. Nothing in his crate! What a fab boy he is!! Now let's see if we can repeat it....watch this space. Thanks to you all for the advice


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh brilliant, so glad he slept through. You did make me laugh, lying awake worrying and waiting for him to cry - such a mum thing to do 

Fingers crossed that you've turned a corner and he'll settle down to sleep every night.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Yey  so happy for you...if he can do it the once he will do it again so keep it up  he sleeps the same hours as my Jarvis x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?py1k0h


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy the puppy sleeps.. sorry to hear the mummy didn't  ... we all do this ... just shows a caring owner ... 

Hope you have another good night ... it only gets better each week, promise .. you turn around and you have a full size cockapoo who is trained and loving you .. it just goes by so quickly


----------

